# My little corner!



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice to see Limini represented

I always enjoy Youri's beans


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I love their Espresso Blend (and the chocolate drops! )


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking neat and tidy:good:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The splat tamping mat looks sooo cool!


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice... What's your thoughts on the Graef grinder?


----------

